# 'Must Have' Holiday Recipes



## Andy M (May 12, 2007)

Wondering how many of us have a favorite recipe which is a 'must have' during either Thanksgiving or Christmas. Ours is a Thanksgiving corn bread and chestnut dressing recipe originally from Williams-Sonoma.

Andy M.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Chocolate pudding


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't do it last year, but I usually make a big batch of bourbon balls and take them in to work. Vanilla wafers, Valrhona chocolate, bourbon, and a couple other ingredients. Yummy and addictive.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Not really a recipe but...*

My cousin Rosemary does the "Feast of the Seven Fishes" on Christmas Eve. I swear we eat from 4:30 to about 1 AM. By far, my favorite day of the year.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Oyster Dressing*

Missed it at Thanksgiving because I was at my in-laws, so I will make extra for Christmas. And for after Christmas, gumbo made from the turkey carcass and sausage.


----------

